# [Aporte] Amplificador discreto modesto



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Simulé y luego armé este amplificador en protoboard:*



- Q6 impone la corriente a Q16/Q17 cerca de 1mA.
- Q11/12 funcionan como cargas activas para que presenten una gran impedancia de salida tanto a Q16/Q17, aumentando la ganancia a lazo abierto.
- Q8 (al igual que Q6) impone la corriente a Q13 cerca de 2mA.
- Q13 funciona como un emisor común, aumenta todavía más la ganancia a lazo abierto.
- Q19 impone una cierta Vce que sirve para polarizar al límite de la zona de corte a los transistores de potencia y que estos trabajen en AB. Modificando Rajuste hasta un cierto valor, se minimiza el efecto de cruce por cero, con 820 Ohms conseguí un buen ajuste. Esta Rajuste debería ser un preset y para mayor seguridad (evitar quemar algo), debería desdoblarse y quedar con una resistencia fija entre el pote y emisor, de forma tal que la Vce no sea muy elevada.
- R15/R16 pueden ser de 0,47Ohms, en conjunto con Q19 sirven para fijar esa corriente pequeña al límite del corte a los transistores de potencia.
- Q18/Q21 estan como darlington para poder suministrarle la corriente de base necesaria a los transistores de potencia.
- Los transistores de potencia son unos simples TIP41/42.
- La realimentación da una ganancia cercana a 48 veces, pensada para llegar a los 10Vp con una entrada de 200mVp.

La única diferencia entre el circuito real y el propuesto, es el valor de C3, como no tenía ese valor, decidí usar un capacitor de 1nF, como consecuencia el ancho de banda se redujo.

La simulación y las mediciones daban bastante parecido.

*Mediciones con cargas resistivas de 8/4 Ohms:*

- Offset de 80 a 90mV en la salida.
- En vacío a la excursión a la salida llegaba cerca de 10,6v.
- Con carga de 8 Ohms, se reducía a 9,5/9,6v.
- Con carga de 4 Ohms, se reduce a poco más de 8,5v (solo en simulador, en la práctica no me daba ni la fuente, ni el proto).
- Ancho de banda con 4 Ohms a 1,5Vp a la salida (transistores sin disipador ), de 35Hz hasta 115kHz con C3=1nF. En la simulación hasta 8Vp mantiene dicho ancho de banda con ese C3.

*Potencia:*

Con esta fuente de +/-12v, se podría conseguir:

- Con carga de 8 Ohms => 5,75W, comprobado con una carga resistiva.
- Con carga de 4 Ohms => 9W, no comprobado.

*Estabilidad:*

Si bien el análisis debería hacerse a lazo abierto y con la fase, una forma práctica de saber si el amplificador será estable o no, es fijarse si se produce un pico mayor a 3dB con el amplificador realimentado.

- C3 es el encargado de limitar el ancho de banda. Con 47pF, el amplificador con esa realimentación era potencialmente inestable, es decir con señal funcionaba bien, pero ni bien se tocaba un poco "algo", ej. los transistores de potencia, empezaba a oscilar. El bode de la transferencia según la simulación era este:



Se puede ver que cerca de 550kHz amplificador pega un pico de 10dB.

Con 220pF, dicho bode presenta un pico de solo 2,6dB:



En este caso el ancho de banda es cercano a 375kHz, por lo tanto todavía hay margen para aumentar el ancho de banda del amplificador. Habría que ver hasta que punto vale la pena, ya que después de 20kHz.... da todo igual, además están los parlantes .

- Con una fuerte realimentación de ganancia 2, el amplificador es inestable, requiere de un C3 muy elevado que limita mucho el ancho de banda.

*Faltaría medir el THD a plena carga.*

*¿Cómo suena?*

Lo probé con un parlante de 2,2 Ohms de un estereo panasonic, si bien no necesitaba gran potencia (no llegaba 100mA la corriente suministrada por la fuente, es decir nada porque el volumen era bajo), sonaba fuerte y bien. Voy a ver si consigo un parlante de mayor potencia y este fin de semana molesto un poco a los vecinos.

Algo que me llamo la atención, cuando medí con el osciloscopio sobre el parlante, la senoidal de prueba, el semiciclo negativo se veía feo, a diferencia de lo que sucedía con la carga resistiva, eso me pasó con dos parlantes distintos, el que mencioné y otro de 8 Ohms tipo PC roll.

Sobre los transistores de potencia, mediante cálculos llegué a la conclusión de que suponiendo 10,6Vp sobre la carga:

- Carga de 8 Ohms => potencia sobre la carga de 7W => disipa 1,56W c/transistor => no requieren de disipadores.
- Carga de 4 Ohms => potencia sobre la carga de 14W => disipa 3,12W c/transistor => requieren de un disipador chico, de 68ºC/w (me parece demasiado chico).

Después si quieren subo esos cálculos.

*Como conclusión, el gran problema que le veo a este amplificador, es la pésima excursión que tiene y más a medida que se lo carga.  *

Lo próximo que voy a probar, es usarlo con fuente simple de 12v, ya lo simulé y funcionaba bien, pero todavía no llegue a probarlo.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 21, 2014)

Lindo ampli 

A mi parecer es algo complejo para unos pocos watts 

El offset se me hace algo alto, tal vez dando un pequeño retoque a R2 y a R4 quedaría mejor? y tal vez pueda mejorarse un poco los semiciclos negativos. 

Bueno, es mi humilde opinión.

Salu2!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 21, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Lindo ampli
> 
> A mi parecer es algo complejo para unos pocos watts



Si, igual ojo, esa es la fuente que tenía. Lo podés llevar a 30W fácilmente con una fuente de +/-24v.

El límite lo imponen los transistores de potencia que llegan a 40V y la corriente hasta 6Ap, los otros de baja potencia, se pueden reemplazar por otros de mayor Vceo (igual que analizar bien c/caso).

Incluso se podría reemplazar los tip41 + los bc, por un TIP141/147, pero son mucho más caros.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> El offset se me hace algo alto, tal vez dando un pequeño retoque a R2 y a R4 quedaría mejor?



Si puede ser que sea alto.

En realidad está muy vinculado al hecho de no usar transistores exactamente iguales en el diferencial, ya que ahí tenés un offset de entrada, por ej. con una ganancia de 22 veces cae la mitad.

Algo que se me pasó, en la simulación a lazo abierto, la ganancia era de 80dB.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 21, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Si, igual ojo, esa es la fuente que tenía. Lo podés llevar a 30W fácilmente con una fuente de +/-24v.
> 
> El límite lo imponen los transistores de potencia que llegan a 40V y la corriente hasta 6Ap, los otros de baja potencia, se pueden reemplazar por otros de mayor Vceo (igual que analizar bien c/caso).
> 
> ...



Mientras leía justamente se me ocurrió la idea de cambiar los arreglos darlington por unos darlington encapsulados. Los TIP141/147 son muy robustos, para potencias no muy grandes soportan muchos abusos, hasta un corto! sin querer me pasó 

Sobre el offset, si aun usando transistores con hfe similares es algo alto, podríamos modificar un poco a R4? Siento que es muy baja o será que no estoy tan acostumbrado a ver amplis con cargas activas y circuitos similares? igual será porque no comprendo al 100% estas configuraciones


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 21, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Sobre el offset, si aun usando transistores con hfe similares es algo alto, podríamos modificar un poco a R4? Siento que es muy baja o será que no estoy tan acostumbrado a ver amplis con cargas activas y circuitos similares? igual será porque no comprendo al 100% estas configuraciones



Conseguís el efecto contrario, lo aumentás.

Sin embargo sacando C4, el offset baja notablemente a 1mV (según la simulación), pero se supone que ese capacitor está ahí para no realimentar la continua.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 21, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Conseguís el efecto contrario, lo aumentás.
> 
> Sin embargo sacando C4, el offset baja notablemente a 1mV (según la simulación), pero se supone que ese capacitor está ahí para no realimentar la continua.



No cabe duda que debo estudiar más acerca de esto 

Hum, entonces intentaría probar con los transistores apareados. Y para la mejora del semiciclo negativo, intentaría, ...... bueno, cuando diseñé mi primer ampli con ayuda de nuestro amigo Multisim, me pasaba lo mismo, el semiciclo negativo se deformaba o pasaban cosas raras con el. 

Lo solucioné arreglando unas resistencias en el par diferencial. Estaría bien intentar lo mismo en tu esquemático, no se, retocando R4, pero siento que el ajuste de bias se vería afectado, se desbalancearía, no sé. 

O, algo que a mi parecer es descabellado, poner un preset o simplemente retocar a R1, tal vez aumentando a 350 ohms o el valor comercial más cercano a 330, bueno, solo es una idea, al menos yo no me arriesgaría a armarlo en la proto y hacer la modificacion propuesta


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 22, 2014)

Buscando libros, encontré uno de un autor que varias veces recomendó *Dr. Zoiberg* de un tal Douglas Self llamado "Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook - Third edition".

Le ví por arriba, pero es excelente, te tira los tips para c/etapa del amplificador y como ir mejorandolo, es muy recomendable. Bueno, la cuestión es que mirando el tema de como mejorar el offset, en el libro hace incapié que la resistencia de realimentación R11 sea igual a la resistencia R4 (yo pensé que era R4 la que debía ser igual a R3), el mejor resultado lo obtuve modificando esas tres resistencias a los siguientes valores R4=47k, R11=47k y R3=1k, el offset medido fue menor a 25mV (bastante mejor, al final aumenté el valor de esas resistencias como dijo *Domonation Corporation* ).

Por otro lado otro consejo del libro a probar es añadirle unas resistencias de bajo valor sobre los emisores del diferencial.

Les dejo el amplificador funcionando con el parlante de un minicomponente Aiwa de 6 Ohms:






La ganancia del amplificador es de 48 veces, así y todo como se vé en el video la potencia sobre la carga no era gran cosas (se puede ver la corriente que iba suministrando la fuente), lo máximo que se le llegó a pedir a la fuente durante la canción fueron solo 330mA, pero el nivel de audio era importante estando cerca, casi molesto.

Otra cosa, en el video el audio tal vez no se escuche de lo mejor por el micrófono de la cámara, pero les aseguro que se esucha muy bien.

Lamentablemente falta medir el THD, cosa que se me complica con los instrumentos que tengo, solo como dato en la simulación con una carga de 4 Ohms a máxima potencia arrojaba los siguientes valores:
- 1kHz: 0,025%
- 20kHz: 0,5%

Todavía creo que se puede mejorar, debería leer que consejos dá el libro.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 22, 2014)

Si, sobre lo de las resistencias que polarizan las bases del par diferencial, sabía que debían ser iguales, pero no dije nada por que por mi mente pasaba esto:



			
				La mente de Domonation Corporation dijo:
			
		

> Qué tal si lo menciono y que tal si no es así por la distinta configuración que tiene la etapa de entrada...



Pero, por lo poco que sé, la carga activa en los colectores del par diferencial es para reemplazar las resistencias que pueden variar por temperatura y no se que más, mientras que la carga activa no.

Y por el otro lado, el espejo de corriente de los emisores del par diferencial y si no me equivoco, la etapa VAS, es para reemplazar también esas resistencias por unas cargas muy estables frente a temperatura y variaciones de voltaje. Me parece que era así, estoy en lo correcto? 

Y las resistencias de emisor a que ayudan? eso nunca lo supe, lo veo en varias configuraciones y nunca lo explican.

La THD, no se si se me pasó o no está, pero, con qué programa simulaste? Si es Multisim, el Sr. Ratmayor me dijo o me dio a entender que los valores que te marca el mutisim respecto a THD no son muy ciertos. Decidí comprobarlo y sí, tal como lo dijo. Así que el ampli puede tener una THD totalmente diferente a la que te da.
Si es en otro programa, no sé como respondan respecto a THD.

Salu2!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 22, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Y por el otro lado, el espejo de corriente de los emisores del par diferencial y si no me equivoco, la etapa VAS, es para reemplazar también esas resistencias por unas cargas muy estables frente a temperatura y variaciones de voltaje. Me parece que era así, estoy en lo correcto?



La etapa VAS significa Voltage Amplifier Stage, o sea está para eso, seguir amplificando lo ya obtenido en la etapa diferencial. Por eso a lazo abierto obtengo una ganancia cercana a 80dB (10.000 veces)



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Y las resistencias de emisor a que ayudan? eso nunca lo supe, lo veo en varias configuraciones y nunca lo explican.



El libro habla de que esas resistencias mejoran la linealidad de la 1era etapa y te dá una forma de calcularla:

[LATEX]R_{e}=\frac{25}{I_{cq}[mA]}[/LATEX]

Como yo polaricé a 1mA, esa resistencia deberá valer 22 o 27 ohms.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> La THD, no se si se me pasó o no está, pero, con qué programa simulaste? Si es Multisim, el Sr. Ratmayor me dijo o me dio a entender que los valores que te marca el mutisim respecto a THD no son muy ciertos. Decidí comprobarlo y sí, tal como lo dijo. Así que el ampli puede tener una THD totalmente diferente a la que te da.
> Si es en otro programa, no sé como respondan respecto a THD.



Lo simulé en el pspice, pero seguro que es muy ideal, transistores iguales, capacitores ideales y un largo etc.

Me imagino que te dá la cota superior, es decir tener una idea de que en el mundo "ideal" tu amplificador no es un desastre, sino ya empezaste mal .


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 25, 2014)

Leyendo el libro para mejorar un poco la distorsión, fui probando las variante que iba dando en la entrada, por ej. puede comprobar que agregando esas resistencias el simulador arrojaba un THD de 0,019% (mejoró un poquito) y con otras configuraciones más complejas conseguí bajarlo a 0,017% (no valía la pena en función de los componentes que debía agregar).

Por lo tanto decidí enfocarme en la salida, donde recomendaba usar una topología tipo "Cuasi", es decir esta:



Con el simulador no pude comprobar que mejorara el THD, incluso todo lo contrario, empeoró a 0,032%, peeeero la configuración viene con una ventaja importante, con una carga de 8Ohms (comprobado en proto), la excursión aumenta a 10,4Vp (antes llegaba a 9,6Vp), en cambio con una carga de 4Ohms el simulador daba una excursión cercana a 10Vp.

Esto resulta bastante obvio, ya que ahora solo tengo una juntura B-E (Q18 o Q21), por lo tanto ahora la excursión solo quedará definida por:

[LATEX]V_{pico-max}=V_{cc}-\left( V_{R8}+Vce(sat)_{13}+Vbe(sat)_{18}+V_{R22} \right)[/LATEX]

Que más o menos dá eso.

Por lo tanto, si bien el simulador indica que el THD empeora (realmente no mucho), la excursión la mejoró notablemente y con estos resultados ya me puedo dar por satisfecho con el amplificador, solo bastaría reducir R22 a 0,22 Ohms y ajustar Rajuste.

Otra ventaja, realmente no sabría decir el porque, es que el offset disminuyó a 10mV, si bien con 25mV era bastante despreciable, mal no viene este cambio .

*Ahora las potencias máximas quedan:*

- Carga 8Ohms => 6,75 W (comprobado con carga resistiva).
- Carga 4Ohms => 12,5 W (solo simulado).

Como puse en el primer mensaje, *quería llevar el amplificador a fuente simple*, haciendo estas pequeñas modificaciones:



R34 originalmente es de 1kOhm también (aunque en el proto usé dos resistencias de 1k5 Ohms, lo que tenía a mano ).

El capacitor C23 variará según la carga, si la carga es 8Ohms, el capacitor puede valer 680uF, si es 4Ohms, deberá valer 1200uF para mantener la frecuencia de corte inferior cercana a 35Hz. Por lo tanto lo ideal es que valga 1200uF para cualquiera de las cargas.

Como verán la fuente es de solo 12v, la idea es trabajar con ese tipo de fuentes que son las más comunes.

Los problemas que presentó el amplificador fue el hecho de que empezaba a recortar cerca de los 3,7Vp en el semiciclo negativo, en cambio el otro semiciclo llegaba tranca a 4,8Vp.

La única solución que se me ocurrió era modificar los puntos Q de los transistores de la etapa VAS sin tocar la tensión de referencia. Modificando el valor de R8 a 100 Ohms (originalmente era 150 Ohms), conseguí aumentar la tensión de ese recorte.

*En protoboard, comprobé:*

1- Tensión a la salida 5,99V antes del capacitor (no medí el offset entre Vref y esa tensión, pero al ser cercana y al haber un capacitor me dió igual).

2- Con R8=150 Ohms la excursión se veía limitada a 3,7Vp (como mencioné antes).

3- Con R8=100 Ohms la excursión pasa a 4,2Vp con una carga de 4Ohms (usando carga resistiva).

4- Si modificaba la tensión de referencia, a por ej. 6,69v (1k2 Ohms vs 1k5 Ohms), el recorte del ciclo negativo llegaba a 4,5Vp con una carga de 4Ohms (usando carga resistiva).

El ancho de banda no lo medí.

Cuando lo probé con un parlante, saturaba feo, por lo que tuve que bajar la ganancia, modificando R3 por 2k7, quedando una ganancia de 9,14 veces (el amplificador era estable con esta ganancia relativamente baja). Se escucha bien y relativamente fuerte sin necesidad para las potencias que maneja el amplificador.

*Las potencias máximas sin mover la tensión de referencia serán:*

- Carga 8Ohms => 1,1 W.
- Carga 4Ohms => 2,2 W (comprobado con carga resistiva).

*Las potencias máximas moviendo la tensión de referencia a 6,69v serán:*

- Carga 8Ohms => 1,25 W.
- Carga 4Ohms => 2,5 W (comprobado con carga resistiva).

Algo que voy a modificar a futuro ya que no me convence demasiado dejarlo así, es agregar las resistencias chicas antes de la carga, las de 0,22 Ohms, a costa de perder algo de excursión.

Llegado a este punto, la idea es combinar dos de estos amplificador en modo bridge y conseguir potencias cercanas al amplificador anterior. Si bien las potencias serán un poco menor al primer amplificador debido a que la excursión conseguida es menor, la alimentación será simple a costa de aumentar la complejidad del circuito. 

Será cuestión de ver .


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 30, 2014)

Hola nuevamente 

Ver el archivo adjunto 107367

A mí esa configuración como que no me agrada, prefiero mejor la cuasicomplementaria y por lo que sé, esa configuración no es cuasicomplementaria, que yo sepa es complementaria la configuración que pusiste.



> Con el simulador no pude comprobar que mejorara el THD, incluso todo lo contrario, empeoró a 0,032%



Cuando simulo amplis en el multisim, me marca mejores valores de "THD" cuando es cuasicomplementaria la etapa de salida. Cuando elijo configuraciones cuasicomplementarias, la THD supuestamente aumenta.







Si no es mucha molestia, podrías explicarme esta parte 
no sabes cuanto te lo agradeceré 



> Otra ventaja, realmente no sabría decir el porque, es que el offset disminuyó a 10mV, si bien con 25mV era bastante despreciable, mal no viene este cambio



Mucho mejor que haya disminuido el offset, yo con 10mV me vuelvo loco, para mí tienen que haber como mucho 3mV 

Sobre tu ampli con fuente simple, a mí sinceramente no me gustan esos tipos de amplis, mejor sería que lo puedas hacer BTL.

Algo que te recomendaría sería que si piensas dejar tu ampli con fuente simple, le disminuyas la ganancia, para que el recorte esté algo lejos de la señal del dispositivo que se le conecte al ampli. Es lo que hice con un ampli con 19V fuente simple y al probarlo le subía todo el volumen a mi laptop y no distorsionaba nadita, ni con cargas de 4 ohms.
Ya que la distorsión en amplis con fuente simple es más molesta 

Bueno, solo es mi humilde opinión 

Salu2!


----------



## juliangp (Mar 30, 2014)

Esa configuración es mejor que la darlington y la cuasi, se llama sziklai y es mas estable en cuanto a temperatura y armónicos.


----------



## crimson (Abr 1, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Hola nuevamente
> 
> A mí esa configuración como que no me agrada,...



Sin embargo, hace rato que vengo usando Sziklay con excelentes resultados... hay un artículo de Rodd Elliot que desmenuza un poco la cosa:

http://sound.westhost.com/articles/cmpd-vs-darl.htm

Saludos C


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 1, 2014)

Es cierto lo que dicen, cuasi es cuando tenés la combinación de los dos, Darlington y Sziklai (medio que me confundo con los nombres). 

Yo terminé usando dos Sziklai para mejorar la excursión.

Lo que menciona el libro sobre la configuración Sziklai (también llamada CFP) es esto:



			
				Libro dijo:
			
		

> The CFP topology is generally considered to show better thermal stability
> than the EF, because the Vbe of the output devices is inside the local NFB
> loop, and only the driver Vbe affects the quiescent conditions. The true
> situation is rather more complex, and is explored in Chapter 12.





			
				Domonation Corporation dijo:
			
		

> .... fórmula loca
> 
> Si no es mucha molestia, podrías explicarme esta parte
> no sabes cuanto te lo agradeceré



La cosa es así, en la excursión tu pico máximo estará limitado por todas las caídas de tensión que tengas entre Vcc y gnd a la corriente máxima que pretendés trabajar.

Esas limitaciones del lado positivo serán:

1- La caída de tensión sobre R27 (Ipico*R27).
2- La caída de tensión sobre B-E de Q18. La peor condición es cuando satura, es decir la tensión más alta.
3- Siguiendo con el amplificador del 1er post, tenés la caída E-C de Q13. La mínima caída estará dada por la tensión de saturación, una tensión inferior a esa provocará recorte sobre ese transistor.
4- La caída de tensión sobre R8, que en forma aproximada estará dada por la corriente polarización y el valor de la resistencia (cerca de 0,3v).

Del lado negativo es parecido, solo cambia el valor de R7, haciendo que la excursión sea un poco menor.

Entonces tu señal Vpico estará dada por Vcc - todas esas caídas de tensiones que mencioné.



			
				Domonation Corporation dijo:
			
		

> Mucho mejor que haya disminuido el offset, yo con 10mV me vuelvo loco, para mí tienen que haber como mucho 3mV



Bue sos un exagerado.... 

¿Además en que te cambia? ¿cuánta excursión de la membrana del parlante perdés? nada, 10mV.

Y ponele que tenés un parlante de 2Ohms, son 5mA de continua sobre el parlante, nada tampoco.



			
				Domonation Corporation dijo:
			
		

> Sobre tu ampli con fuente simple, a mí sinceramente no me gustan esos tipos de amplis, mejor sería que lo puedas hacer BTL.



El gran problema con este tipo de amplificador es el capacitor feo que hay que poner a la salida, pero si lo uso en modo bridge, se supone que el capacitor vuela, ya que voy a tener una continua similar de los dos lados.

Sin embargo todavía no llegué a probar el bridge, me queda chico el proto y no tengo otro  .

Volviendo al amplificador original, en el libro hay una sección sobre protecciones y te dá circuitos bastante simples para limitar la corriente, entre ellos este:



No salió bien, pero el circuito de abajo agrega un pull-up que lo mejora (solo se vé la rama positiva).

Por ej. con R1=100, R2=560 y R3=15k, limito la corriente a 1,8Ap aproximadamente.

Es decir que si yo coloco una carga de 8Ohms a la salida, la misma tendrá plena excursión (hasta 10,4Vp). Sin embargo con 4Ohms, la excursión satura en 7,3Vp, es decir 1,8Ap, por lo tanto si lo ves del lado de la tensión de excursión, saturás antes en función del parlante que le pongas. Con un parlante de 2Ohms, la excursión máxima será de 3,6Vp.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 1, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Sin embargo, hace rato que vengo usando Sziklay con excelentes resultados... hay un artículo de Rodd Elliot que desmenuza un poco la cosa:
> 
> http://sound.westhost.com/articles/cmpd-vs-darl.htm
> 
> Saludos C



Bastante interesante, a esa configuración no le había puesto tanta atención, bueno, también será porque no cuento con muchos transistores PNP, por eso me habré basado tanto en puro cuasicomplementario NPN sin echarle un vistazo a los Zsiklay, como mi idea era hacer amplis con materiales que tengo, pues tengo muchos NPN y quería usarlos en algo y por eso no le prestaba atención ni a las etapas complementarias, ya sea la configuración mencionada o la configuración darlington. No tengo que juzgar algo sin antes conocerlo  
Espero regaños 

Salu2!



 Muy buena explicación! En donde me informo acerca de amplis de audio, nunca habían explicado de la forma que lo haces tu! También estoy un poco "verde" para audio y algunas cosas no comprendía, pero lo que pusiste me despejó demasiado la mente. 



> Bue sos un exagerado....
> 
> ¿Además en que te cambia? ¿cuánta excursión de la membrana del parlante perdés? nada, 10mV.
> 
> Y ponele que tenés un parlante de 2Ohms, son 5mA de continua sobre el parlante, nada tampoco.



Sí, tal vez, soy muy exagerado, será que quedé traumado cuando sin querer asesiné una pequeña bocina de 10W cuando la usaba como prueba para el ampli turco que ronda por aquí, me descuidé y paff!
Luego recientemente en un experimento de ampli BTL que con quitar la resistencia de realimentación se hacía estéreo. Pues se me ocurre hacerlo estéreo, le conecto una bocina nueva de 7W unas 4" y olvidé el capacitor para bloquear la continua!!! La pobre bocina con la bobina asada todavía sonaba! Por eso quedé traumado con el offset y otras tensiones continuas...

Volviendo al tema, un capacitor bien dimensionado podrá reproducir perfectamente los bajos, que es lo que a varios nos molesta de estos "cositos negros" que hay en la salida.
Por ejemplo, en mis prácticas con los queridos OP-AMPS, creo lo mencioné antes, probe varios amplis de fuente simple con +19V (cargador de laptop) y por ejemplo para una señal no tan débil como la de una PC o una laptop, no distorsionaba por parte del "clipping", eso sí, supuestamente el Sr. Multisim dice que dicho ampli era de 1.5W a lo mucho con 8 ohms, pero yo creo que es muy buen competidor para el TDA2003 o el TDA2030. Al subirle todo el volumen desde mi laptop con el nivel máximo de "bass boost" no distorsionaba ni un poquito (refiriéndome al clipping). El capacitor era de 1000uF o de 2200uF a 16V. PEEERO, lo que hice es algo simple: teniendo acceso total a la ganancia del ampli, decidí que el ampli tuviera una ganancia baja, tanto como para usar un pre de baja ganancia también y listo! Por eso te sugerí que se disminuyera la ganancia para lograr un sonido más limpio, y si te hace falta saturarlo bien, basta con el pre. 
Es lo que últimamente hago y tengo buenos resultados hasta con 2 ohms! 

Salu2!





> El gran problema con este tipo de amplificador es el capacitor feo que hay que poner a la salida, pero si lo uso en modo bridge, se supone que el capacitor vuela, ya que voy a tener una continua similar de los dos lados.



Oye, si supuestamente hay un voltaje casi igual en ambas salidas, no debe ni salirse ni hundirse el cono de la bocina, o sea que deben haber 0V en las salidas. Si es así, ¿Por qué este ampli los tendrá si supuestamente es un ampli BTL? Sólo es simple pregunta intrigante que me intriga mucho...
Yo también sé que al ser BTL chau los capacitores de salida, pero en este ampli porqué los trae 
Es el ampli con el circuito integrado uPC1318AV, ampli BTL mono, 20W que funciona hasta con 20V.






Tengo este ampli y siempre me pregunté porqué trae esos capacitores si supuestamente es BTL. Y no es el único, he visto otros que los traen.



Ver el archivo adjunto 107777

Este circuito lo he visto en varios amplis, no recuerdo en cuál decían que este circuito es una protección contra cortos y sobrecargas, no recuerdo exactamente como explicaban su funcionamiento pero según al haber un corto, estos transistores conducen para cortar la base de los transistores y así ya no hay conducción de ambos transistores. No sabía que servía para limitar la corriente.... mira de las cosas que aprende uno aquí!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 1, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> El capacitor era de 1000uF o de 2200uF a 16V.



Con esos valores una carga de 4Ohms vá bien, ya que fijás la frecuencia de corte inferior cerca de los 30Hz (con 1200uF), a mayor capacitor, menor frecuencia.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> PEEERO, lo que hice es algo simple: teniendo acceso total a la ganancia del ampli, decidí que el ampli tuviera una ganancia baja, tanto como para usar un pre de baja ganancia también y listo! Por eso te sugerí que se disminuyera la ganancia para lograr un sonido más limpio, y si te hace falta saturarlo bien, basta con el pre.
> Es lo que últimamente hago y tengo buenos resultados hasta con 2 ohms!
> 
> Salu2!



Para que no te distorsione feo, tenés que evaluar la excursión (no queda otra que usar osciloscopio) y evaluar el nivel máximo de la entrada. 

Midiendo con el osciloscopio la salida del MP3 chino que estoy usando para probar, arrojó 500mVp a máximo volúmen (yo pensaba que llegaba a 300mVp como mucho). 

Si tu excursión es como la del 1er amplificador, 10,4Vp a la salida para 8Ohms, la ganancia no debería ser mayor a 20 veces.

Como yo lo dejé en 48 veces (me re sarpé), a máximo volumen debería saturar, pero nunca llegué a ponerlo al mango (porque ya sonaba fuerte), no tuve ese problema.

El tema es que el audio a diferencia de una senoidal, tiene muy poco de esos picos de 500mV, por eso con audio cuesta llegar a pedirle la máxima potencia al amplificador sin saturarlo.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Oye, si supuestamente hay un voltaje casi igual en ambas salidas, no debe ni salirse ni hundirse el cono de la bocina, o sea que deben haber 0V en las salidas. Si es así, ¿Por qué este ampli los tendrá si supuestamente es un ampli BTL? Sólo es simple pregunta intrigante que me intriga mucho...
> Yo también sé que al ser BTL chau los capacitores de salida, pero en este ampli porqué los trae
> Es el ampli con el circuito integrado uPC1318AV, ampli BTL mono, 20W que funciona hasta con 20V.
> 
> ...



Seguro que es para proteger el parlante, en caso de que se piante (traducción, se dañe) un amplificador y te deje una continua distinta a Vcc/2.

El problema es que si colocás esos 2 capacitores de 1000uF en serie, es como si tuvieras uno de 500uF, o sea que tenés que ponerle 2 de 2200uF para tener unos buenos bajos con una carga de 4Ohms.




Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 107777
> 
> Este circuito lo he visto en varios amplis, no recuerdo en cuál decían que este circuito es una protección contra cortos y sobrecargas, no recuerdo exactamente como explicaban su funcionamiento pero según al haber un corto, estos transistores conducen para cortar la base de los transistores y así ya no hay conducción de ambos transistores. No sabía que servía para limitar la corriente.... mira de las cosas que aprende uno aquí!



El circuito funciona así:

1- Usando la resistencia chica de la salida como resistencia de shunt (en mi caso R27/28), sensás la corriente de salida. Es decir si el amplificador entrega 1A y esa resistencia es de 0,22Ohms, vas a obtener una diferencia de tensión de 0,22v con respecto a la salida (masa en el amplificador de fuente partida).

2- Tomando esa diferencia de tensión con el divisor R1/R2 (R1/R2 del circuito limitador, no el de mi amplificador), fijás una cierta tensión sobre la base del transistor.

3- R3 sirve como pull-up, esto te sirve para levantar el umbral de acción del corte en el que saltará la protección.

4- Entonces en función de la tensión que fija el pull-up y la caída sobre la resistencia de shunt, vas a tener la suma de esas tensiones sobre la base del transistor.

5- Cuando dicha tensión esté cerca de 0,7 a 0,8v, el transistor entrará en saturación y desviando la corriente de la base de Q18 (mi esquemático), evitás que el driver pueda manejar esa corriente de salida, limitando la corriente que manejarán los transistores de salida y así también limitás dicha corriente.

Está bueno, recién lo acabo de probar con el amplificador de fuente simple y funciona bien.

Dandole los siguientes valores:

R1=100; R2=1k2; R3=10k, te limita la corriente a 1,6Ap (usando shunt de 0,47Ohms).

Para probarlo con corrientes más chicas, tuve que aumentar la resistencia de shunt a 2Ohms, de esta forma me debería limitar cerca de los 400mAp, el resultado fue el siguiente:

- Carga de 8Ohms => empezaba a recortar cerca de los 3Vp, dando así 375mAp.
- Carga de 4Ohms => empezaba a recortar cerca de 1,76Vp, dando así 440mAp.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 1, 2014)

> Con esos valores una carga de 4Ohms vá bien, ya que fijás la frecuencia de corte inferior cerca de los 30Hz (con 1200uF), a mayor capacitor, menor frecuencia.



Mucha razón, es altamente notable esto. Con 1000uF sonaba bastante lindo, y los graves resaltaban a pesar de que las bocinas con las que probé ese ampli les hice una caja "al aventón".



> Para que no te distorsione feo, tenés que evaluar la excursión (no queda otra que usar osciloscopio) y evaluar el nivel máximo de la entrada.



Yo el instrumento que uso es el "oímetro (se llama así?)" analógico  
Fácilmente se nota cuando ya comienza a recortar muy feo. Así que fui probando varias resistencias de realimentación para ver cuál era buena para que no distorsione tanto.



> Si tu excursión es como la del 1er amplificador, 10,4Vp a la salida para 8Ohms, la ganancia no debería ser mayor a 20 veces.
> 
> Como yo lo dejé en 48 veces (me re sarpé), a máximo volumen debería saturar, pero nunca llegué a ponerlo al mango (porque ya sonaba fuerte), no tuve ese problema.



Es lo que a mí no me gusta, limitar el volumen de la laptop, me gusta subirle al 100% por todos lados y no percibir distorsión (según mi oímetro).



> Seguro que es para proteger el parlante, en caso de que se piante (traducción, se dañe) un amplificador y te deje una continua distinta a Vcc/2.



Supongamos que se los quite, no le pasaría nada?, bueno, considerando que el ampli está en buenas condiciones.



> El circuito funciona así:
> 
> 1- Usando la resistencia chica de la salida como resistencia de shunt (en mi caso R27/28), sensás la corriente de salida. Es decir si el amplificador entrega 1A y esa resistencia es de 0,22Ohms, vas a obtener una diferencia de tensión de 0,22v con respecto a la salida (masa en el amplificador de fuente partida).
> 
> ...



Bastante interesante, algo confundido en algunas partes, pero unas cuantas leídas y lo podré captar todo :aprobación:


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 2, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Supongamos que se los quite, no le pasaría nada?, bueno, considerando que el ampli está en buenas condiciones.



Mirá nunca usé ese integrado, así que sin medir te estaría mintiendo. Hacé una cosa, con el tester en continua y sin audio, medí que diferencia de tensión tenés entre las salidas, deberías tener un offset como el que estuvimos discutiendo, como sos exigente, a 3mV . 



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Bastante interesante, algo confundido en algunas partes, pero unas cuantas leídas y lo podré captar todo :aprobación:



Lo importante es que ese circuito sensa la corriente en función de la caída de tensión que hay en la resistencia chica que se pone a la salida, si la tensión debido a la señal de audio en esa resistencia pasa un cierto límite, el circuito le empieza a quitar la corriente de polarización que necesita la etapa de potencia, limitando de esa forma la corriente de salida, eso es todo.

Siguiendo con las protecciones, estuve probando un circuito de delay bastante básico para evitar el "pop" feo que hace el amplificador cuando se enciende debido a la carga del capacitor a la salida:



En el circuito me equivoqué con el valor de R2, la resistencia vale 47k también. 

La idea es que el capacitor de la salida del amplificador se cargue rápido durante el arranque de la fuente y luego del delay conectar el parlante con el capacitor cargado.

El circuito lo que hace es pasados 2seg luego de que el amplificador se encendió, el capacitor (el de 100uF) tiene la suficiente tensión para que los transistores queden saturados y conecten los parlantes. Por los tiempos, los valores de las resistencias/capacitores son altos y por lo tanto requieren de un Darlington que se podría evitar con un mosfet chico. La idea final es que sea doble inversor y poder manejar los dos canales a la vez.

Otra modificación a tener en cuenta en ese circuito, es poner el capacitor con alguna resistencia chica contra tierra cuando el relay no está habilitado (conector del NC), en vez de tirarlo directamente a masa, de esta forma se evita picos de corriente en caso de haber audio durante el arranque del amplificador, ya que la alterna está en corto.

Luego de probarlo en el protoboard, ya no hace más ese "pop" feo.

Aprovechando el relé, por otro lado encontré un circuito muy práctico para proteger el parlante en caso de que haya una continua a la salida:






Lo simulé y funciona muy bien, ante la presencia de +/- 1,4v de continua, el circuito manda la señal para ser usada con el relé del delay y desconectar los parlantes (tengo que modificar ciertas cosas, pero sería fácil).

Si quisiera usar esa protección con el amplificador de fuente simple, los diodos y el capacitor deberían estar contra Vcc/2, de esa forma corta cuando hay una continua Vcc/2 +/- 1,4v.

No sé hasta que punto sea útil esa protección teniendo el capacitor a la salida, pero no es una mala idea implementarlo en el PCB final en caso de querer usar el amplificador con fuente partida.

De esta forma el amplificador tendrá protección contra:

- Exceso de corriente.
- Gran tensión de offset.
- "Pop" durante el arranque del amplificador.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 2, 2014)

> Mirá nunca usé ese integrado, así que sin medir te estaría mintiendo. Hacé una cosa, con el tester en continua y sin audio, medí que diferencia de tensión tenés entre las salidas, deberías tener un offset como el que estuvimos discutiendo, como sos exigente, a 3mV



Sí, haré eso para ver que tal. Si tiene menos de 3mV no hago drama 



> En el circuito me equivoqué con el valor de R2, la resistencia vale 47k también.
> 
> La idea es que el capacitor de la salida del amplificador se cargue rápido durante el arranque de la fuente y luego del delay conectar el parlante con el capacitor cargado.
> 
> ...



Interesante... básicamente es un monoestable, no? supongo que podrá reemplazarse con un 555 por ejemplo? Una vez probé un circuito similar y cuando quería arrancaba en 7 segundos aproximadamente y cuando no, ni siquiera hacía el retardo 



> Aprovechando el relé, por otro lado encontré un circuito muy práctico para proteger el parlante en caso de que haya una continua a la salida:



Pues yo no lo veo de mucha utilidad en un ampli de fuente simple, ya que tiene el capacitor en la salida para bloquear la continua, si no está justo en voltaje supongo que no debería haber problema. Donde es muy necesario es en los amplis de fuente simétrica, ahí si no hay algún componente que bloquee la continua que pueda haber por una falla.
___________________________________________________

A menos que la fuente para el ampli sea externa, lo que haría es poner unos diodos que protejan el ampli por si se nos ocurre conectar al revés la fuente, pero como dije, solo si la fuente es externa. Es lo que hago a veces, como las fuentes son externas (cargador de laptop, fuente +/-18V, fuente +/-35V...) a la hora de usarlas en algun circuito no está de más colocarle esa protección.
Casi mato un TDA2005 por conectarle +19V al revés! afortunadamente no sufrió daño aparente...

Salu2!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 2, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Interesante... básicamente es un monoestable, no? supongo que podrá reemplazarse con un 555 por ejemplo? Una vez probé un circuito similar y cuando quería arrancaba en 7 segundos aproximadamente y cuando no, ni siquiera hacía el retardo



Si.. sería algo así, en realidad lo veo más como un retardo en la conducción del transistor producto de la red R-C. Pero con un 555 lo podés hacer fácilmente también.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo de mucha utilidad en un ampli de fuente simple, ya que tiene el capacitor en la salida para bloquear la continua, si no está justo en voltaje supongo que no debería haber problema. Donde es muy necesario es en los amplis de fuente simétrica, ahí si no hay algún componente que bloquee la continua que pueda haber por una falla.



Comparto.

Lo que pienso hacer es armar dos placas, la de los amplificadores con la protección de corriente propia de c/amplificador (la activa + fusibles en la alimentación) y otra con la protección de continua + el retardo.

Ambos PCB los pienso hacer compatibles para funcionar con fuente simple o doble, obviamente quedará definido una vez que se suelden los componentes. En caso de usar fuente simple, en el PCB de la protección, no le sueldo los componentes de la protección de continua, pero queda preparado el diseño por si en algún momento me agarra la locura de armarlo con fuente doble.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> A menos que la fuente para el ampli sea externa, lo que haría es poner unos diodos que protejan el ampli por si se nos ocurre conectar al revés la fuente, pero como dije, solo si la fuente es externa.



Justamente pensaba usar una fuente externa tipo notebook que pueda entregar 18v y 4A (se que hay genéricas que entregan 24v, debería averiguar). Lo de los diodos es una buena idea para agregar en los PCB del amplificador.

La única gran duda que me queda, es si el PCB del amplificador es correcto que en el caso de usar fuente simple, usar como plano de masa los Vcc/2 o si conviene que sea GND, en ese caso se presentaría una incompatibilidad entre las dos fuentes.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 3, 2014)

> Si.. sería algo así, en realidad lo veo más como un retardo en la conducción del transistor producto de la red R-C. Pero con un 555 lo podés hacer fácilmente también.



Yo lo veo como un monoestable pero algo así como con su salida invertida. En un monoestable "genérico", en el retardo hay un "1" en la salida del monoestable en todo lo que dure el retardo, una vez terminado regresa a su estado inicial "0", en tu circuito es al revés. 



> Ambos PCB los pienso hacer compatibles para funcionar con fuente simple o doble, obviamente quedará definido una vez que se suelden los componentes. En caso de usar fuente simple, en el PCB de la protección, no le sueldo los componentes de la protección de continua, pero queda preparado el diseño por si en algún momento me agarra la locura de armarlo con fuente doble.



Entiendo, es buena idea lo que comentas. Desde un principio te ahorras el trabajo de hacer todo el PCB por si se te ocurre alimentarlo con fuente simple.



> Justamente pensaba usar una fuente externa tipo notebook que pueda entregar 18v y 4A (se que hay genéricas que entregan 24v, debería averiguar). Lo de los diodos es una buena idea para agregar en los PCB del amplificador.



Eso se me ocurrió apenas porque he estado armando "un lote de PCB's" y a la hora de las pruebas, a una sin querer le metí polaridad inversa, no murió pero mejor ni arriesgarse 

Algo que se me ocurrió por si piensas armarlo con fuente doble. Supongamos que la fuente sea externa o incluso interna, no estaría de más una protección o algún circuito que te avise si falta un "rail", como es el +V, -V y GND, alguno puede hacer un falso contacto y si falla +V, pues el GND se comportaría como +V y solo la mitad inferior del circuito estaría funcionando, lo que podría llevarse la parte inferior del ampli. En el circuito inicial, si ocurriera un accidente así, el TIP42 tendría una corriente alta en la base, no? ya que al no existir +V pues no habría la tensión que debe haber en las bases ni otros factores importantes en la etapa amplificadora de voltaje, sería un desastre en esta etapa. Equivale como a quitar Q19 con sus dos resistencias...
Esto lo pude comprobar con un ampli de prueba. Sin querer le desconecté el +V y el transistor que conmuta -V se volvía loco, además de haber CC en la salida e infinidad de cosas raras!

El circuito que proteja frente a esto sería uno que desconecte todas las líneas de alimentación si falla alguna de las 3. Pero, como se alimentaría? hm.. tal vez necesitaría una fuente externa adicional, de 5V? La protección se tornaría más compleja...

Salu2!





> La única gran duda que me queda, es si el PCB del amplificador es correcto que en el caso de usar fuente simple, usar como plano de masa los Vcc/2 o si conviene que sea GND, en ese caso se presentaría una incompatibilidad entre las dos fuentes.



Para esto se me ocurre algún interruptor o jumper para cambiar el GND del ampli con fuente simple al GND de la fuente doble y el GND original de la fuente simple sea el -V de la fuente doble.

Creo suena muy confuso 

Esto se me ocurre:



Esto implicaría hacer una nueva referencia para polarizar el par diferencial y para la realimentación, algo así como la configuración mostrada en el ejemplo.

El GND en fuente simple sería el -V en fuente simétrica, no requeriría conmutación, solo la polarización y realimentación.

Que opinas?

Salu2!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 3, 2014)

El tema del GND y la tierra virtual (en fuente simple) no es por la conexión, ya que las pistas serían las mismas, solo que un caso debería conectar el punto medio del trafo y en el otro agregar ese divisor resistivo con el capacitor para fijar Vcc/2.

La duda está en el plano de referencia que voy usar en la plaqueta (que de paso, aprovecho y lo hago de doble faz para tener mejor plano), si lo hacés con fuente doble es obvio que el plano ese debe ser GND, pero si trabajo con fuente simple ahora GND no es la referencia, sino que es Vcc/2.

¿Conviene tener planos de Vcc/2 sobre el amplificador?, esa es la duda.

Tengo que ver bien que dice el libro, porque a lo último hay un capítulo dedicado a esto.

Yo creo que no conviene, porque la idea del plano es justamente derivar a la masa de alimentación los ruidos que se te puedan meter y Vcc/2 en la fuente simple no representa la masa de la fuente de alimentación.

Entonces esto plantea el problema de no poder hacer un PCB compatible con las dos alimentaciones.

Lo del problema de la falta de una línea de alimentación no lo probé, después lo hago y comento.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 6, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> El tema del GND y la tierra virtual (en fuente simple) no es por la conexión, ya que las pistas serían las mismas, solo que un caso debería conectar el punto medio del trafo y en el otro agregar ese divisor resistivo con el capacitor para fijar Vcc/2.
> 
> La duda está en el plano de referencia que voy usar en la plaqueta (que de paso, aprovecho y lo hago de doble faz para tener mejor plano), si lo hacés con fuente doble es obvio que el plano ese debe ser GND, pero si trabajo con fuente simple ahora GND no es la referencia, sino que es Vcc/2.
> 
> ...



Sabes, se me ocurre un interruptor que conmute de la referencia para fuente simple a la referencia para fuente simétrica. 

Yo digo que sí conviene, solo hay que desconectar el plano de Vcc/2 cuando se use con fuente simétrica así como sugiero. 

Sobre lo de la falta de una línea, yo lo veo algo que también hay que tomar en cuenta, ya que si falta una, habrá continua en la salida y también puede afectar en la etapa de salida por tener la etapa VAS "incompleta".

*Off Topic:* Estuve analizando tu explicación sobre la máxima excursión de los transistores y junto con los capítulos que hablan de esto en el libro Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook y pude aumentar un volt más a un ampli que había hecho, además de implementarle varias mejoras en sí, como cargas activas, multiplicador Vbe, salida Szlikai como habían dicho, fuente de corriente constante... el multisim arrojó un offset de unos 300uV, corriente en reposo de 22mA, 10W en 8 ohm, 20W en 4 ohm, 0.001% THD, esto no me lo creo mucho 

Salu2!


----------



## emanuelven (May 12, 2014)

excelente, pero tengo muchas preguntas, respecto al diseño de estos amplificadores:
1. como calculas los capacitores, incluyendo el del efecto miller?
2. En que libros estudiaste la teoría para poder diseñar el amplificador? (que no sea el que dice el soiber , ese ya lo tengo y es muy técnico, quiero algo mas de análisis matemático, físico, algo mas ingenieril por decirlo así)
3. como haces para calcular los transistores BJT en el par diferencial? (corriente de polarización y  demás)
4. como calculas la re-alimentación negativa? (sin asemejar el par diferencial como  un amp op)
5. como calculas la ganancia en lazo abierto?
6. que criterios utilizas para diseñar?
7. Cómo calculas el transistor del VAS?

Saludos, y perdón por tantas preguntas


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 12, 2014)

emanuelven dijo:


> 1. como calculas los capacitores, incluyendo el del efecto miller?



C1 estará dado por la frecuencia de corte inferior que imponga con R4, en conjunto funciona como un filtro pasa alto.

El valor del capacitor del efecto miller lo obtuve en forma empírica, ese capacitor sirve para limitar el ancho de banda del amplificador (imponer frecuencia de corte superior) y evitar que el amplificador sea inestable (oscile). La forma teórica de calcular ese valor es primero averiguar los polos a lazo abierto del amplificador mediante un modelo de giacoletto completo del amplificador y por último analizar el efecto de ese capacitor (que simplemente crea un polo dominante a menor frecuencia). Como ese análisis es un verdadero despelote para solo obtener el valor de ese capacitor, lo mejor hoy en día es usar un simulador para aproximar su valor y después ajustarlo a la realidad del circuito.



emanuelven dijo:


> 2. En que libros estudiaste la teoría para poder diseñar el amplificador? (que no sea el que dice el soiber , ese ya lo tengo y es muy técnico, quiero algo mas de análisis matemático, físico, algo mas ingenieril por decirlo así)



No sabría recomendarte un libro en particular. Tendrías que buscar uno que explique el operacional 741, ya que la mayoría de los amplificadores discretos se basan en ese diseño, cambiando cosas como explica el libro del Dr.



emanuelven dijo:


> 3. como haces para calcular los transistores BJT en el par diferencial? (corriente de polarización y  demás)



La corriente de polarización de esa etapa debe rondar unos pocos mA, en mi amplificador diseñé para que esa corriente sea cercana a 1mA.

Entonces si te fijás, el Q6 funciona como fuente de corriente, la corriente que fijará estará dada por el valor de R1, ya que la caída de tensión sobre esa resistencia siempre será constante, es decir 0,7V, dicha caída la imponen los diodos D1 y D2.

Por lo tanto la corriente Icq6 será 0,7v/330Ohms=2,12mA, el par diferencial en forma teórica dividirá en forma equitativa esa corriente, dándote Icq16=Icq17=1,06mA.

En la realidad al haber pequeñas diferencias entre Q16 y Q17, la corriente no será exactamente equitativa, pero si muy cercana.



emanuelven dijo:


> 4. como calculas la re-alimentación negativa? (sin asemejar el par diferencial como  un amp op)



Tenés que leer sobre topologías de realimentación:

- Tensión-Tensión
- Tensión-Corriente
- Corriente-Tensión
- Corriente-Corriente

Yo ya me re olvidé del tema y me resulta más sencillo analizarlo como un operacional. 



emanuelven dijo:


> 5. como calculas la ganancia en lazo abierto?



Usando el modelo de parámetros híbridos del transistor a frecuencias medias (los capacitores son un corto, salvo el usado por el efecto miller que es un circuito abierto). Para hacer bien ese desarrollo, es necesario identificar el tipo de realimentación y como influye la red en el análisis.

Nuevamente un simulador te permitirá obtener todos esos datos en forma rápida, impedancia de entrada, de salida, ganancia de tensión, corriente, etc.



emanuelven dijo:


> 6. que criterios utilizas para diseñar?



Lo ideal sería empezar desde la potencia que buscas e ir para atrás, en el caso de un amplificador BJT es necesario evaluar si las etapas anteriores son capaces de manejar las corrientes pico que habrán a la salida, evaluar la excursión para saber que fuente de tensión es necesaria utilizar.

Por el lado de la entrada, siempre el circuito será el mismo y como al etapa diferencia + la vas darán una ganancia de tensión muy grande a lazo abierto, es como si en esas etapas lo más importante fuera polarizar bien para que la excursión te quede lo más centrada posible a la recta dinámica. Después a la alrga, las impedancias de entrada/salida, ganancia final, lo impondrá la realimentación que es uno de los grandes beneficio que tiene, aislarte de lo que pasa adentro y controlar los parámetros del amplificador fácilmente.



emanuelven dijo:


> 7. Cómo calculas el transistor del VAS?



No entiendo, ¿por qué uso ese modelo? o ¿cómo es su polarización y su configración de alterna?


----------



## emanuelven (May 12, 2014)

Muchas gracias cosmefulanito04 , eres uno de los pocos o mejor dicho el único hasta ahora que me responde de forma mas técnica y sincera estas preguntas, ya sabia algo respecto a las topologias de re-alimentación, y respecto al bjt en VAS se que es un emisor comun y su ganancia de tensión esta dada por -Rc/re , donde Rc es la impedancia que ve el bjt VAS de la fuente de corriente que idealmente es infinita, y re es la resistencia de emisor que es aproximadamente Vt/Icq (donde Vt = voltaje termico del orden de 25mv a temperatura ambiente 25C°, y Icq es la corriente de polarización del transistor BJT VAS), entonces idealmente la ganancia de tensión en  esa etapa seria infinita. Respecto a la polarización del par diferencial, lo decía, porque como esa etapa esta acoplada directamente con la etapa del VAS, y pues el VAS entrega corriente por la base hacia el colector de un bjt del par diferencial, (si se supone una ganancia del bjt del VAS muy alta, se podría despreciar esa corriente) pero como veo que hay un resistor en el emisor del VAS esto hace que la tensión Base a Vcc del VAS sea mayor de 0.7 volt, puesto que "se le suma" la caída de tensión sobre dicha resistencia, entonces No comprendo como hace la fuente de corriente que hace de carga activa para que se ajuste a esa tensión de Base a Vcc, pues he visto en otros amplificadores que no usan cargas activas sino resistencias y no tienen resistencia de emisor en el VAS, entonces por dicha resistencia de colector del par diferencia hay una caída de tensión aproximada de 0.7 volt, que es la que polariza el VAS, muchas gracias por su tiempo en responder mis inquietudes


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 12, 2014)

emanuelven dijo:


> ... entonces idealmente la ganancia de tensión en  esa etapa seria infinita.



Infinita no va a ser, si será importante, en mi amplificador la ganancia del diferencial multiplicado por la ganancia del VAS, daba algo cercano a 10000 veces (80 dB).



emanuelven dijo:


> Respecto a la polarización del par diferencial, lo decía, porque como esa etapa esta acoplada directamente con la etapa del VAS, y pues el VAS entrega corriente por la base hacia el colector de un bjt del par diferencial, (si se supone una ganancia del bjt del VAS muy alta, se podría despreciar esa corriente) pero como veo que hay un resistor en el emisor del VAS esto hace que la tensión Base a Vcc del VAS sea mayor de 0.7 volt, puesto que "se le suma" la caída de tensión sobre dicha resistencia, entonces No comprendo como hace la fuente de corriente que hace de carga activa para que se ajuste a esa tensión de Base a Vcc, pues he visto en otros amplificadores que no usan cargas activas sino resistencias y no tienen resistencia de emisor en el VAS, entonces por dicha resistencia de colector del par diferencia hay una caída de tensión aproximada de 0.7 volt, que es la que polariza el VAS, muchas gracias por su tiempo en responder mis inquietudes



Como dijiste, la polarización de esa etapa la impone otra fuente de corriente que funciona igual que la anterior, en este caso Q8 y R7 impondrá esa corriente, quedando 0,7v/330Ohms=2,12mA. Ese valor de corriente tiene dos cosas importantes a tener en cuenta:

- La corriente pico cuando hay señal que deberá entregarle a la base del transistor de potencia la corriente suficiente para que trabaje dicha etapa.

- La recta dinámica, en esa etapa es donde resulta importante hacer que la pendiente de la recta de carga dinámica no sea tan abrupta. La corriente de polarización junto a la carga que verá esa etapa, serán los que influyan en esa pendiente.

Sobre la resistencia R8 (la de emisor), sirve para agregar una caída de tensión similar a la de R5 (0,3V aproximadamente), de esa forma garantizás que la caída de tensión Vec de Q11 sea 0,7v (más o menos) y no tengas problemas de saturación. Es decir, sin R8, la caída de tensión sobre Vec sería 0,4v, valor muy cercano a Vce(sat) de un transistor.

La otra ventaja de R8, es que permite que el VAS presente una impedancia de entrada mayor al diferencial.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 28, 2014)

.... volví con el proyecto.

*PCB:*












Digamos que no me quedó "que bruto, que alineadas las caras"... pero bue. 

De vago no me tomé el tiempo de hacer simétricos los canales, con lo cual, simplemente hice uno y el otro lo copié.

*PCB armado:*





















Debido al fusible, uno de los conectores de alimentación lo tuve que dar vuelta, como consecuencia, el otro quedó al revés. Terminé modificando la orientación del conector de fuente que no tenía problemas de espacio para que evitar futuros dolores de cabeza  . En otras palabras, los conectores de alimentación me quedaron en el mismo sentido.

*Videos (aunque el celular no ayuda, perfora el sonido mal ):* 











El audio lo probé con la fuente a 12v por no tener disipadores, parlantes de mayor potencia y los dos canales al mismo tiempo (no valía la pena el esfuerzo si no probaba en estereo). Para tener los dos canales al mismo tiempo me faltan un par de conectores .

En cuanto a las mediciones, con una carga de 8Ohms, alimentado a 24v, la excursión llegaba a 10,2Vp, más o menos lo que buscaba (6,2W) y no probé con 4Ohms por los disipadores (los transistores ya calentaban con 8Ohms).

Tampoco probé el modo bridge por no tener los dos canales al mismo tiempo, pero ya lo voy a probar.


----------

